# $13 Duramax



## ReadyFreddy23 (Jan 22, 2012)

I just picked up a $13 Duramax at Autozone and I am very impressed. It is an LED, takes 1AA, and throws a bright white light pretty far. It is black aluminum with an orange tailcap. It also has a removeable clip and a lanyard. Like I said, I am very impressed. Check it out for yourselves and let me know how you feel.


----------



## ragweed (Jan 22, 2012)

*Re: $13 Duramax at Autozone*

How is the beam & tint? Is it flood or throw or something in between? Thanks!


----------



## Rees (Jan 22, 2012)

*Re: $13 Duramax at Autozone*

Not to try to hijack, but i have this light also. I picked it awhile ago and ive used around the house and working on cars. Its not too bad for a parts store light.





mines got alittle scratch from use, the finish isnt super tuff. taking the clip on and off can scratch it.
























Its alittle ringy up close. this shot is about 2 feet from wall. Its got a pretty good hotspot and pretty decent throw I must agree.


----------



## ragweed (Jan 22, 2012)

*Re: $13 Duramax at Autozone*

Wow Thanks for the photo's..!! Its not as bad as some of my cheap black doughnut hole lights!! Going to pick one up this weekend.


----------



## hellraiser (Jan 22, 2012)

Wow! I may just get one myself for that price...


----------



## ReadyFreddy23 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Re: $13 Duramax at Autozone*

Rees, thanks for adding the pics. Your pics and review are appreciated. I used this light last night clipped to my hat while I grilled some chicken breast. Very nice quality light for $13.


----------



## DM51 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Re: $13 Duramax at Autozone*

A light with a TIR optic for $13 sounds good value. It will be interesting to see how well it stands up to hard use.


----------



## Rees (Jan 22, 2012)

*Re: $13 Duramax at Autozone*

Mine hasnt been beaten but roughing it up alittle it seems to stay on, and for a 1x AA that beam shot is midday with blinds down so it wasnt even completely dark. I enjoy the light for $13. Thanks for specifing what the optic was, i personally have never seen one, but it does have pretty decent throw and not a bad color of white.


----------



## hank (Jan 22, 2012)

*Re: $13 Duramax at Autozone*

Is that optic removable, or glued onto the LED? (don't try if it isn't loose already!)


----------



## Rees (Jan 22, 2012)

*Re: $13 Duramax at Autozone*

it actually is. theres a metal collar around the led that it just slips over.


----------



## Mike89 (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: $13 Duramax at Autozone*

After reading this thread, I drove down to Autozone and picked one up. Not too shabby for $13. Good for up close work.


----------



## BlindedByLight (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: $13 Duramax at Autozone*

I'm considering picking up one of these lights. Any info on the specs as far as output and any update on you opinion of it?


----------



## Rees (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: $13 Duramax at Autozone*

I dont really have a way to gauge the output very well, but according to the package its supposed to be 50 lumens I think. But for $13 and only running on one AA its not a bad light IMHO.


----------



## 3000k (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: $13 Duramax at Autozone*

I bought one of these lights today to put the clip onto my Fenix E11. The clip works great on the Fenix. However this Duramax light out throws both my Fenix E11 and Nitecore EZAA while having a more neutral tint. 

Does anyone know if this light will run on a lion cell?


----------



## 3000k (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: $13 Duramax at Autozone*

Well I tried this light at 3V and it worked great, much brighter. I then tried a 4.2V Lion and it was not any brighter than the 3V but it heated up very quickly and started to melt down. So this light wont handle lion batteries but I may bore it out to run on cr123 primaries if I have a chance, then I could use either rc123 or AA. The light is plenty thick for boring.


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: $13 Duramax at Autozone*

Gentlemen, I like the Duramax I got quite a lot. I threw a $0.50 1" GITD O-ring from Lighthound into it (Wrapped twice around the optic base, loosely) and it is REALLY neat. I wish the clip could reverse (It is bezel-up carry), but the throw is impressive. I haven't tried tuning the throw on mine.

I have not done runtime tests, but I hope to get beamshots next week. I don't have many comparisons, so I guess I'll be taking pictures of rulers on my stairway again.


----------



## ruralpatrol (Feb 4, 2012)

I think my future purchases will all be AA or AAA driven, those CR123 are just to costly right now.


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Feb 5, 2012)

ruralpatrol said:


> I think my future purchases will all be AA or AAA driven, those CR123 are just to costly right now.


Shipped from online, they're under $1/cell in 50-packs. Brands that I'm told are decent, too. This exact expense is why I go rechargeable


----------



## Mike89 (Feb 5, 2012)

I just got tired of my cr123 lights and having to go online to buy batteries not to mention hit or miss of poor run times of cr123 batteries. My Fenix T1 recently went to about half brightness for some reason and I doubt it's worth sending in to get fixed after 5 years or so which also contributes to my wanting to overhaul my cr123 lights for a change. Now double AA lights have more output than my current double cr123 lights at half the voltage. Want lights I can buy batteries for at the store if I need them in a pinch. Pretty much going eneloop for rechargables. Just got my Caveman and am pretty much blown away at the output for 2 AA batteries. The Jetbeam PA40 that I have coming will even be better and the BA10 for a single AA will do the trick. AA is the ticket for me, and will serve all my needs. I'm not into the exotic 14500 or the 18650s. If I later want gargantuan throw, I'd just get a TK70 and be done with it but for right now my TK40 does the throwing job quite nicely (while still using AA).


----------



## ReadyFreddy23 (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm glad some of you tried the Duramax light and liked it. I'm not nearly as knowledgeable or technically inclined as some of you seem to be. I was very impressed with this $13 flashlight and now I feel better because many of you were impressed with it too. Thanks for all of your input.


----------



## Mike89 (Feb 13, 2012)

I put a 14500 in this light and it works fine with it. Turned this little light into quite a thrower (this light is a lot more spot than flood anyway). First time I've tried 14500 batteries. I bought a couple with a charger to check it out. I was chicken to try it out on my Jetbeam B10 so I used the Duramax as the guinea pig. Worked out with a very nice result. Going to be hard to go back with AA in this Duramax after doing this.


----------



## ReadyFreddy23 (Feb 14, 2012)

Pardon my ignorance but what is a 14500?


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Feb 14, 2012)

ReadyFreddy23 said:


> Pardon my ignorance but what is a 14500?


Higher-voltage rechargeable lithium-ion cell. It is the same size as a AA battery (about 14mm diameter, 50mm long), but has much higher voltage - 4.2v max, 3.6v working load. They can sometimes be exchanged in flashlights for ludicrous output. He's probably getting 200 lumens out of his with this. It overdrives the circuitry and can damage the electronics, LED, or just overheat the whole thing.


----------



## brianbucar (Feb 14, 2012)

that light looks pretty decent. 

what diameter is the driver board? 

what diameter is the led circuit board? 

does the "drop in" fit snug into the light to shed the heat to the body?

looks like a decent light to modify a little, especially if you have parts lying around to swap to make it handle 4.2V better. 

Brian


----------



## Rees (Feb 27, 2012)

any chance on beam shots for light with 14500 in it?


----------



## Mike89 (Mar 7, 2012)

As good a light this is for $13, it can't hold a candle to the Sipik SK68 (which is better in every way and sells for about $8)


----------



## bose301s (Mar 8, 2012)

Cree XR-E or XR-C, didn't think we made those anymore.


----------



## Mike89 (Mar 8, 2012)

> any chance on beam shots for light with 14500 in it?



All throw. Goes out a long way with the 14500 in it. Good for looking for something in a tree but other than that it's not very useful. Just too narrow of a beam. I don't use it for that reason.


----------



## budynabuick (Mar 8, 2012)

hellraiser said:


> Wow! I may just get one myself for that price...




I just ordered one. Will pick up at store tomorrow (or today) as the store is a mile from me. Good find. This could also be a good loaner light. Thanks for the heads up. I"ll tell everyone it is a $200.00 light. HEHE

Keith


----------



## JNieporte (Apr 5, 2012)

I haven't been to Auto Zone yet, but I plan on going tomorrow just to see if they have this. How does it compare to the $15 Target-sold Energizer?

The Energizer is $15, takes one AA, has a pocket clip, is forward clicky, and can take a 14500 for a much brighter beam. Anybody have both?


----------



## cccpull (Apr 5, 2012)

JNieporte said:


> I haven't been to Auto Zone yet, but I plan on going tomorrow just to see if they have this. How does it compare to the $15 Target-sold Energizer?
> 
> The Energizer is $15, takes one AA, has a pocket clip, is forward clicky, and can take a 14500 for a much brighter beam. Anybody have both?



I think it's the same light. If you Google Duramax Autozone 1watt led, you'll get the Autozone sight with the Energizer light as part # FT1WLED.


Just a heads up, you might want to remove the link from your post. I believe they're frowned upon. I could be wrong, though.


----------



## JNieporte (Apr 6, 2012)

Removed.

Well, I looked on Auto Zone's website and it's the same light. It's even the Energizer packaging, but with Duramax listed as the manufacturer. However, it looks nothing like the light in the photos (in this thread). I have the Energizer 1AA, and it's not the same light pictured.


----------



## JNieporte (Apr 6, 2012)

Went to Auto Zone. Got one. $13. Not the same light. Here's the card from the blister packaging, so you know what to look for. My store has them right next to the registers.






Same part number, as mentioned...





The back. Distributed by Best Parts, Inc.





With the Energizer "Tactical". This one has the OP reflector and isn't marked *1W LED* so it's the latest version. Listed as 35 lumens on the package. The Duramax is listed as 50 lumens. The Energizer is just a tad longer and thinner. Same pocket clip on both. The tailcaps are not interchangeable...





I did manage to get the Duramax' clip to ride bezel-down. It's not a perfect fit, but it won't come off (or even rotate) unless I want it to. Doesn't carry as deep as the Energizer in this set-up. I could put the clip on the textured part of the tailcap (see the Energizer) but then the tailcap would stick up too much and make turning the light on difficult...





Beamshots! The room was dark, both lights were loaded with fresh Energizer alkalines, and both were the same distance (16 feet) from the wall. Basement, mind the mess. First, the Energizer...





The Duramax...





Energizer on the left, Duramax on the right...





Other things: Both of these lights will take a 3V AA (14505) which will give you more output. They will both take a 14500 as well for even more output. I only ran them for about ten seconds like this, so be careful. They both went back to full (ie, listed) brightness when a AA alkaline was used. NiMH cells looked about the same brightness as the alkalines. Both lights use a forward clicky, but the hair-trigger on the Energizer isn't present on the Duramax. Both lights use the curvy circular spacer in the bezel; the Energizer's is bronze and the Duramax' is silver-colored. The tailcaps aren't interchangeable; the Energizer's is much deeper and has a longer run of threads.


----------



## greenlight (Apr 6, 2012)

What kind of clickie mode is it?


----------



## JNieporte (Apr 6, 2012)

greenlight said:


> What kind of clickie mode is it?



Forward clicky. No modes, just on or off.


----------



## cccpull (Apr 6, 2012)

JNieporte said:


> Forward clicky. No modes, just on or off.



Will half press turn it on? Are they the same quality?


----------



## JNieporte (Apr 6, 2012)

cccpull said:


> Will half press turn it on? Are they the same quality?



Forward clicky = soft press (or half press) will turn the light on until you let go. A full "click" will turn it on until you click it off. The quality feels a bit lower than the Energizer, but not much. The Energizer's metal is thicker and it just feels more solid. The Duramax is fine in reality, I'd say the quality of a Romisen.


----------



## cccpull (Apr 6, 2012)

JNieporte said:


> Forward clicky = soft press (or half press) will turn the light on until you let go. A full "click" will turn it on until you click it off. The quality feels a bit lower than the Energizer, but not much. The Energizer's metal is thicker and it just feels more solid. The Duramax is fine in reality, I'd say the quality of a Romisen.



Thanks. I knew what forward clicky was, but just wanted to make sure.


----------



## JNieporte (Apr 6, 2012)

While I like both the Energizer and Duramax, you don't need both. They're pretty much the same thing, except the Duramax has better throw. I have one of the Duramax lights and won't get another one (just don't need it), and I have four of the Energizers in various bags.


----------



## karnevil (Apr 6, 2012)

I went to my local Autozone and they didn't have the Druamax. Since an Advance Auto Parts was nearby I stopped in to see if they had anything. They had the Energizer for about $20 after tax. However, it was listed at 50 ANSI lumens, with a runtime of 2.5 hours and range of 47m. The reflector has an orange peel effect to it.

Pictures can be seen here: http://imgur.com/a/3EhRt


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Apr 6, 2012)

JNieporte said:


> Both lights use a forward clicky, but the hair-trigger on the Energizer isn't present on the Duramax.



This can be adjusted. In fact, the Duramax can be made to be momentary-only by loosening the tailcap ring inside.


----------



## JNieporte (Apr 6, 2012)

karnevil said:


> I went to my local Autozone and they didn't have the Druamax. Since an Advance Auto Parts was nearby I stopped in to see if they had anything. They had the Energizer for about $20 after tax. However, it was listed at 50 ANSI lumens, with a runtime of 2.5 hours and range of 47m. The reflector has an orange peel effect to it.
> 
> Pictures can be seen here: http://imgur.com/a/3EhRt



That's the same Energizer. Due to a change in the ANSI standards, the lumens are now listed as 50 instead of the previous 35. The *V2* on the body tube reflects this. There are no actual changes to the light itself, apart from the *V2*​ marking (I have some of the 50-lumen ones as well as the 35 lumen).


----------



## karnevil (Apr 6, 2012)

JNieporte said:


> That's the same Energizer. Due to a change in the ANSI standards, the lumens are now listed as 50 instead of the previous 35. The *V2* on the body tube reflects this. There are no actual changes to the light itself, apart from the *V2*​ marking (I have some of the 50-lumen ones as well as the 35 lumen).



Oh, okay. I didn't realize there was a change in the standards. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## JNieporte (Apr 6, 2012)

karnevil said:


> Oh, okay. I didn't realize there was a change in the standards. Thanks for clearing that up.



It's still a good light. I sent my Energizer to Vinh Nguyen so he could mod it for me; the LED is an R2 now. It won't run on an alkaline any more, but it's quite a thrower on 14505 or 14500.


----------



## betweenrides (Apr 6, 2012)

Nice little light for $13 and quite a thrower for 50 lumens. I can spot the dog anywhere in the back yard and see across both neighbor's yards. I'm always amazed how these TIR optics work like they do.


----------



## karnevil (Apr 7, 2012)

Oh yeah, I'm happy with it. I just picked it up so I can have a decent 1AA light. It will most likely find a home in my truck.


----------



## flatline (Apr 7, 2012)

AnAppleSnail said:


> This can be adjusted. In fact, the Duramax can be made to be momentary-only by loosening the tailcap ring inside.



Can the hair-triggerness of the Energizer be adjusted/eliminated?

That's the sole reason I haven't picked one of these up yet.

--flatline


----------



## flatline (Apr 7, 2012)

betweenrides said:


> Nice little light for $13 and quite a thrower for 50 lumens. I can spot the dog anywhere in the back yard and see across both neighbor's yards. I'm always amazed how these TIR optics work like they do.



Wait, the Duramax has a TIR optic? I'm pretty sure that the Energizer doesn't have TIR optics. That would be a pretty significant difference between the two flashlights.

--flatline


----------



## betweenrides (Apr 7, 2012)

flatline said:


> Wait, the Duramax has a TIR optic? I'm pretty sure that the Energizer doesn't have TIR optics. That would be a pretty significant difference between the two flashlights.
> 
> --flatline



Yes, it's TIR. Look at the pictures in post# 3. Also, my Duramax is a forward clicky that works quite will for momentary on. The guts of the switch under the cap aren't that impressive, but it works quite well and feels pretty solid.


----------



## lj3x (Apr 8, 2012)

Might have to get this one to replace the one I had in my car


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Apr 8, 2012)

flatline said:


> Can the hair-triggerness of the Energizer be adjusted/eliminated?
> 
> That's the sole reason I haven't picked one of these up yet.
> 
> --flatline



I don't have the Energizer. If you look in the tailcap and see a ring with two holes in it, tighten that or loosen it as needed. I gave one of my Duramaxes to the babysitter's kid during the Easter Egg hunt, and said "Don't shine it in anyone's eyes who doesn't deserve it" and he immediately shone it in his eyes. Well, lesson learned


----------



## JNieporte (Apr 8, 2012)

flatline said:


> Can the hair-triggerness of the Energizer be adjusted/eliminated?
> 
> That's the sole reason I haven't picked one of these up yet.
> 
> --flatline



Loosening (unscrewing) the tailcap a turn or two will help, but then you'll have to wrap the threads in plumber's tape to prevent tail rattle. I unscrewed the plastic insides of the tailcap, (don't remove the rubber switch cover, it's not necessary and is a pin to get back in), and used a file to remove some of the plastic that presses against the switch cover. Replace, and all is well. You could also trim the spring.


----------



## JNieporte (Apr 8, 2012)

flatline said:


> Wait, the Duramax has a TIR optic? I'm pretty sure that the Energizer doesn't have TIR optics. That would be a pretty significant difference between the two flashlights.
> 
> --flatline



Yes, it's a TIR. However, (I haven't tried it yet) I'm 90% sure the TIR could be placed on the LED for the Energizer, and that the Energizer's reflector could be used on the Duramax' LED. I did use the lights without reflector and TIR (ie, just the LEDs) just to compare, and they appear to be exactly the same. Very floody, very creamy, about 50 lumens.


----------



## Rees (Apr 8, 2012)

The tir from the duramax fits into a mini mag BTW. I did a thread on it before.


----------



## lafirefighter (Apr 12, 2012)

Have you had any issues with it flickering?


----------



## JNieporte (Apr 12, 2012)

lafirefighter said:


> Have you had any issues with it flickering?



None. If you do, try this:
Unscrew the tailcap and head. Clean the threads. Lube them lightly.
Make sure the switch is tightened in the tailcap.
Clean all contacts with rubbing alcohol, then give it a minute to evaporate. 
Make sure the battery is at least 1.2 volt and clean. 
Reassemble.

If it's still giving you problems, Auto Zone has a pretty good return policy if you have the receipt.


----------



## flatline (May 3, 2012)

So I purchased the Duramax AA just because I've never had a light with a TIR lens in it. 

I also picked up the Energizer Tactical AA just for curiosity's sake. It claims 37 lumens and says 'v1' on the side, so I'm guessing this is an older version. Oh well. 

The Duramax is brighter and clearly throws further, but I find the Energizer beam to be more to my liking. If the Duramax beam is typical of a light with TIR lens (bright hotspot with no transition into the spill), then I guess I'm not a fan of TIR lenses. The Energizer beam is bright in the center and then blends into the spill nicely. The Duramax beam is better for daytime use where only the hotspot can compete with the bright ambient light anyways, so I'll definitely find a use for it at work. 

Both lights seem solidly made with good feeling switches. The Energizer switch does take less pressure than the Duramax, but I feel the "hair trigger" description I've read about it is a bit of an exageration. The Energizer clip is far more robust than the Duramax, but they both do a fine job.

Edit: The Duramax has fallen off my belt twice since I wrote this post, so my original statement was wrong. The Energizer clip is clearly superior. 

My one real complaint about both of these lights is that they're too bright. I like my small single-mode lights to be somewhere between 15 and 25 lumens which is plenty of light when it's dark out and will give me 4-5 hours of runtime on a single alkaline AA rather than the 2-3 hours these two lights claim. 

Assuming these lights are as robust as they seem, I'd recommend either of these lights if someone asked me. 

--flatline


----------



## chiphead (May 19, 2012)

How does it compare with the Energizer Tactical 1/AA unit?
chiphead


----------



## flatline (May 19, 2012)

chiphead said:


> How does it compare with the Energizer Tactical 1/AA unit?
> chiphead



Objective:
* Inferior clip.
* Less grippy exterior (but still not slippery)
* Brighter (my Energizer Tactical AA claims 37 lumens, so it may be an older version)
* Throws further
* Less useful spill

Subjective:
* Peachish tint (vs the yellow tint of the Energizer)
* Large hot spot with abrupt transition to spill (vs small hot spot and gradual transition to spill of the Energizer)
* Switch requires more travel to engage
* Less comfortable in the pocket due to bulkier head design

They're both fine lights, but I prefer the Energizer because of the clip and beam profile. The Duramax is one heck of a thrower for a budget 1xAA light, though, and I'd have no trouble at all recommending it to someone who doesn't care about the clip and doesn't mind the beam.

--flatline


----------



## JNieporte (May 19, 2012)

flatline said:


> Objective:
> * Inferior clip.
> * Less grippy exterior (but still not slippery)
> * Brighter (my Energizer Tactical AA claims 37 lumens, so it may be an older version)
> ...



+1 to everything said.


----------



## 3000k (Sep 16, 2012)

I recently bough another Duramax at AutoZone. I somewhat fried my last one with a LiON Cell. I had used the clip of the duramax on my Fenix E11 which worked great and never came off, unfortunately I lost the Fenix bike riding. So I picked up another Duramax for the clip to use when I get another E11. To my suprise the new Duramax uses a different larger LED. The result is a brighter less throwy light with a bluer tint. How much brighter I don't know since the old one is somewhat fried. I miss the throwiness of the old one, it made it somewhat unique in my collection and useful outdoors.


----------



## Rees (Sep 16, 2012)

that sucks to hear to that the light cooked. How long did it survive running that LiON cell and how was the brightness and throw vs alkaline?


----------



## 3000k (Sep 16, 2012)

I never had any conclusive way to measure brightness or throw but it seemed at least twice as bright on a LiON. What happened was the pill got very hot and began flickering after about a minute and the tint browned. The light still works on alkaline although dimmer than it ever was.


----------



## mikekoz (Sep 27, 2012)

I just got one of these and I like it. It is not the brightest light in the world, but it feels solid and is a "practical" bright! One thing though, I also own the Energizer light mentioned in this thread. I have had it for about 2 years, and it is a little brighter than the Duramax. The hot spot on both is close, but the Energizer beats the Duramax in spill, probably because it uses a reflector and not an optic. I am wondering if I should pick up another Duramax and compare it with the first one I bought. :thinking:


----------



## KirthGersen (Sep 27, 2012)

Mike89 said:


> As good a light this is for $13, it can't hold a candle to the Sipik SK68 (which is better in every way and sells for about $8)


I just bought six Ultrafire three-mode SK68 clones for $5 and change each. Is there any reason to buy this more-than-twice-as-expensive Duramax light? Is it waterproof or something else I'm missing?


----------



## mikekoz (Sep 27, 2012)

KirthGersen said:


> I just bought six Ultrafire three-mode SK68 clones for $5 and change each. Is there any reason to buy this more-than-twice-as-expensive Duramax light? Is it waterproof or something else I'm missing?




It probably went through some sort of QC, which I doubt those xxxFire lights did.  I owned two Ultrafire lights a few years ago and both were bad from the get go. I no longer buy any light with a xxxFire name in it. I guess it just left a bad taste in my mouth! I do own 4 of those SK68 clones, but under a different name, but pretty much the same light (2 are multi-mode). I like them, they are cool looking, but are not very well made. I think the build quality on the Duramax is better, even though it is not brighter. I can also return them to Autozone if they have a problem, or do not work.


----------



## KirthGersen (Sep 27, 2012)

mikekoz said:


> It probably went through some sort of QC, which I doubt those xxxFire lights did.  I owned two Ultrafire lights a few years ago and both were bad from the get go. I no longer buy any light with a xxxFire name in it. I guess it just left a bad taste in my mouth! I do own 4 of those SK68 clones, both under a different name, but pretty much the same light (2 are multi-mode). I like them, they are cool looking, but are not very well made. I think the build quality on the Duramax is better, even though it is not brighter. I can also return them to Autozone if they have a problem, or do not work.


I do like the look of the Duramax a fair bit, but I still think the multimode SK68s have a number of advantages: zoom, the ability to tailstand, dual light levels (I'd be fine with leaving out the strobe mode), and less than half price. I have used or at least tested the three SK68s and seven clones, and all are currently working, though of course only time will tell how reliable they are. I did drop one on the concrete already, but that's about it for the rough treatment.


----------



## mikekoz (Sep 27, 2012)

KirthGersen said:


> I do like the look of the Duramax a fair bit, but I still think the multimode SK68s have a number of advantages: zoom, the ability to tailstand, dual light levels (I'd be fine with leaving out the strobe mode), and less than half price. I have used or at least tested the three SK68s and seven clones, and all are currently working, though of course only time will tell how reliable they are. I did drop one on the concrete already, but that's about it for the rough treatment.



I do like the zoom and dual levels. I also dislike the strobe, but I never activate it. The duramax also looks like it could be easily modded with a reflector, if you do not like the optic. I may try do this over the weekend if I can find a reflector and lens from another junk light I have lying around!


----------



## skyfire (Oct 19, 2012)

anybody know the size of the optics? if its 20mm in diameter, this light would make a nice host for mods.


----------



## Glenn2626 (Sep 24, 2013)

The Duramax lights are on clearance now at my local Autozone for a paltry $5! (Colorado Springs, CO) 

YMMV​


----------



## wa4vec (Sep 27, 2013)

skyfire said:


> anybody know the size of the optics? if its 20mm in diameter, this light would make a nice host for mods.




I was motivated to find one of these at the $5 closeout price. The optic is 20mm and the emitter is on a 16mm board.


----------

